# Drying buds w/ PM



## Bios (Sep 22, 2015)

So one of my plants has newly aquired PM literally all over the thing. This happened in the matter of 36 hours of 85% humidity in late flower. I have decided to cut the other plants down since they are just about done flowering, maybe going a bit short but worth it considering the weather channel . com says humidity will go to 99% tonight.

I am curious if I dry the two plants in the same closet, but at different corners, not touching, not shaking them around to release the spores, will the PM infect the other buds in there?.. Now I am certainly going to go through the PM infested plant and remove all I can, but it looks deep in the buds.

Why keep the PM bud you ask? well i read an article saying that if i can verify its just powdery mildew then I can remove it with the 0.2 micron filter. Powdery mildew does not contain any known aflotoxins. 

Anyway this is why I want to try and salvage the pm buds.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2015)

Throw the moldy pot away, nothing is worth the health of your lungs and whole body. Please.

After you remove the moldy pot dry the plant with fans blowing, not directly on the plants but in the room to dry a little quicker in that high humidity.  Keep checking during the cure for white anywhere on the buds. The spores love to move freely.

Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2015)

I would not be trusting my health to "I read an article somewhere".  Like Rosebud, I encourage you to throw them away.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2015)

Adding one more voice to theirs, throw it away! You have so much that is healthy why risk your lungs to a lifetime of problems. Take that advice from someone who wears oxygen every time she gets out of her chair.

While I am at it, I would also advise the world to stop smoking cigarettes also. I am not aware that you smoke cigs, bios, just adding my anti cig sentiment into your the thread.

Again, err on the side of caution if you will, lungs are your life breath.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 23, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33627&highlight=smoke+moldy+weed


----------



## Bios (Sep 23, 2015)

ok thank you all for the great advice. i will toss it =(


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2015)

May your jars always be filled with good smoke. I think you are well on your way.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you Bios. I agree, you are well on your way like ms tc bud says.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 25, 2015)

bios, you are doing the right thing. I know exactly how you feel (it's happened to me twice), gut wrenching after all of that work. If the other plants are not infected you are very lucky but I would look them over VERY carefully. Both times it happened to me the whole tent was affected. I have pictures 2 days apart, it went from no sign to disaster that fast.

I have read that if you catch it early enough you can wet the plants down with high PH water, like 9-10 PH. I would only try this if caught when you see the first small patches of PM on the fan leaves. The high PH water has no taste and won't hurt the plant, it's just sodium bicarb added to the water.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2015)

good to hear you are trashing those plants with powdery mildew---although you only see it on one plant it's likely they all have it---you could probably see it on the others if you looked with a magnifying glass---fyi main causes of pm comes from over crowding, low light, high RH, fertilization, and most commonly from lack of air flow---so i offer you this simple solution for your next grow based on my experience living in an area where RH is very high year round---add an oscillating fan to the flower room---if all your plants are moving in the gentle breeze from the fan---you will increase your chances of not developing pm---i use 2 fans (1 on each end) on a 4' x 8' flowering tray and have not had to fight the pm indoors for years---if you have control of the temperature in the room---you might consider adding a dehumidifier to lower the RH---these generate quite a bit of heat and are effective but not practical for most growers---there are numerous organic fungicides and home remedies available to treat the pm when you get it---but they only keep the pm at bay---based on my experience i suggest the simplest most effective way to prevent pm from ever rearing its ugly head is simply adding fans to your indoor grow---different animal to deal with for an outdoor grow---but we got that beat as well if you need it


edit
if you see pm during veg---nothing is more effective for eradication than a sulphur burn


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2015)

Orange, I believe Bios is Outdoor. What do you do outdoor to beat the PM?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Orange, I believe Bios is Outdoor. What do you do outdoor to beat the PM?



1st is location location location---west facing for full sun---slope is nice for a cool breeze---air movement is our friend---homemade remedies include baking soda and a wetting agent---key is spraying the plant or drenching the soil BEFORE the pm has the opportunity to establish---it becomes an uphill battle once you can see it with the naked eye---you need to lower the alkalinity/ph value to become more acidic---flowering nutes are alkaline and encourage pm in high rh environments---i have good results using an organic product called Actinovate---it can be used as both a foliar spray and/or soil drench---start treating during flower formation---frankly i'm not big on foliar sprays because moisture can get trapped in flowers trying to tighten up---foliar sprays fight the pm but can encourage bud mold/rot in a high rh environment---when morning dew is on my flowers i need to shake the entire tree to knock off some of the moisture and hope it drys out before nightfall---because the rh is so high i prefer to introduce the acidic treatment as a soil drench to keep as much moisture from the flowers as possible

nice to see you tc


----------



## Bios (Sep 26, 2015)

awesome! thank you very much. great information! I will try this soil treatment method. i just bout a soil ph tester, it tests for a few other things too. Thank you kind people

eace:


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2015)

Bios said:


> So one of my plants has newly aquired PM literally all over the thing. This happened in the matter of 36 hours of 85% humidity in late flower. I have decided to cut the other plants down since they are just about done flowering, maybe going a bit short but worth it considering the weather channel . com says humidity will go to 99% tonight.
> 
> I am curious if I dry the two plants in the same closet, but at different corners, not touching, not shaking them around to release the spores, will the PM infect the other buds in there?.. Now I am certainly going to go through the PM infested plant and remove all I can, but it looks deep in the buds.
> 
> ...



I prefer a different approach,...you see.. its but a fungi attack on your babes, its no big deal, Pm,..Powdery Mildew ain't fatal, Bud Rot is, Pm is like a thin dusting on your leaves, whereas Bud Rot rots out the bud...big time, 





Easy to fix by regular foilar sprays of Neem Oil, good for bugs to and is organic, but *bud rot or Botrytis Cinerea*, is very serious.

In either case Neem oil gives great protection, but often humidity levels climb too high with temps in the mid teens(C) and spores activate, reduce watering and create a breeze way if outside, or increase venting inside.
I use to get Bud Rot, the worse of the 2 once a year, its worth gently removing the plant from the Gr, snip of the offending twig.

Then wrap the pot in a plastic trash bag, and invert/dip the tree into a bucket of warm/air temp water and 5-10% household bleach, this does 2 things,

1: immediately kills any active spores

2: applies a slippery surface layer to the plant, by removing the 02 monocles on the surface, just like you when you wash with soap, so spores don't immediatly re- activate

also turns any active bud mold to a mashy mess, totally disgusting.

allow to dry in a warm windy place for a few hours before returning to the Gr.

Do note that fungi's and mold are a very seasonal thing and could well come your way same time , next grow ....good luck
'V'


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 27, 2015)

peroxide and water spray ,trim moldy leaves and buds off. rest may be fine. I just cut 2 down had a little mold. the rest is fine. 5 remaining outdoor plants all Holland hopes for mold prevention. no mold yet.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice to see you too Orange, drop by my journal. Good to see you here, n good solutions to that PM. I'm pretty dry here myself as long as the fog stays away. With this drought we have only seen fog right after thunderstorms.

I have seen roses get PM, but that is it.


----------

